
Show HN: Predictable Personal Accounting - naissur
http://ec2-35-157-217-245.eu-central-1.compute.amazonaws.com/
======
naissur
I tried GnuCash for mobile, and had invalid recurrent transactions running in
for 5000 USD one morning. That's my solution:)

You can contact me via vlad.aituganov@gmail.com, or github
([http://naissur.github.io/](http://naissur.github.io/),
[https://github.com/naissur](https://github.com/naissur))

Leave comment on this if you like/dislike the idea :)

